# Sanatorium for lung diseases in Germany



## out and about (Jun 19, 2012)

This Sanatorium is South of Berlin. Building work started in 1898. It is even seen in today's light extremely modern. It is situated in the middle of the woods away from the big Cities are factories. In the woods were little pavilions which were inlets for the air from there it got heated up and pumped into each of the bed rooms to provide the best air quality possible. First there was only treatment for man later also for woman. It was meant to be strict separation but I was reliably informed that TB the main reason for the Sanatorium mad men say it extremely liable to take risks to get what they were after and so the separation was not as strict as thought to be. 
It has been used as a Hospital, lately by the Russian Army till the German unification. At bad times after the war the place did not operate as a Sanatorium or Hospital but as it was self efficient it took orphan's and poor children in to just feed and educate them
After unification only parts have been transformed and work as a Sanatorium, other parts have been turned into Homes and there are still many buildings out of the original 60 which are looking for a new lease of life.

The area was not secured after the Russian Army had left till about 2007. To many encounters of the bad happened by then including a deah. Now access is restricted 
It was even used as a film set for The Pianist from 2002 and Valkyrie from 2008.

The Entrance Hall to the Bath House




some artwork / grafiti





outer view of one of the mens guest houses





decay - peeling paint on a door





Corridor of the Admin Building





Staircase in the mens guest houses





The main facade of the Gym Hall with big window





A small selection of the Pictures I have taken...


----------



## kehumff (Jun 19, 2012)

Great shots and very interesting. Love the mono shot.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice shots, thanks. Much love for this place 

-RR


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 19, 2012)

Very very nice. The artwork is rather disturbing though.


----------



## out and about (Jun 19, 2012)

Cheers - I tried to match the processing to the features and the rainy sky left little option in the Mono image. If you look for Buildings the place is overwhelming. Due to the time it has been accessable there are no finds to make of the occupants


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 19, 2012)

The artwork is amazing and your shots are stunning .


----------



## out and about (Jun 19, 2012)

Cheers Lucky Pants - I have to agree about the artwork and thanks for the compliment


----------



## KingRat (Jun 19, 2012)

Oooh, Beelitz, wow.
One question, we went in 2007 and don't recall seeing any Russians, were they hiding?


----------



## out and about (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey KingRat. The unification was in 1989. The Russian Troops had left by then, but Beelitz was not guarded against visitors or vandalism till 2007 - If you visited the site you may have seen the Gym Hall or some of the men's quarters and noticed lots of Cyrillic writing - sorry for the confusion.


----------



## cogito (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool photos, did you go recently?

If anyone is interested in going here now, I'd recommend weekdays. 

Some German explorers decided to get in touch with the owner and cash in, they now charge 40 Euros entry on weekends. Last weekend we wandered in via various gaping holes in fences away from the madding crowds, got confused as to why there were elderly couples and young families having picnics everywhere, then bumped into some ginger guy in the first building we went in who got very upset with us saying we had to pay or he'd call the police. Weird thing is despite charging that extortionate amount they failed to provide any proof of public liability insurance, any documentation regarding the buildings safe condition or any safetywear for Joe Public.

Needless to say, we didn't pay.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 20, 2012)

Got to love good old Beelitz I never tire of images from here and you have done it proud :thumbs:


----------



## loulou (Jun 20, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 20, 2012)

Beelitz is suddenly getting to be a regular site in DerP now isn't it. 

On a salutory note, trespass in Germany IS ILLEGAL and you can be arrested, unlike here where the law is rather different. If you are going to defy the owner of a place like Beelitz then make damned sure he hasn't already called the cops or you could be in deep schiesse.

But a single guy knocking about trying to extort money doesn't sound like the owner to me for one minute. As I understand it Beelitz has been bought in sections by a development consortium to turn into luxury apartments. When we went into what we call "Hitler's pavilion a bunch of architects/engineers/builders let themselves in with keys and were discussing the building work, and there were piles of cr*p swept up ready for removal and a cement mixer on site in the badehaus, so clearly the days for this place are numbered.


----------



## out and about (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tumbs up guys.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 20, 2012)

Really hope I'm not gonna turn up there next month and be asked to pay and follow a bloody tour or something. They've already done that to Spreepark so I hear...


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 24, 2012)

rectory-rat said:


> Really hope I'm not gonna turn up there next month and be asked to pay and follow a bloody tour or something. They've already done that to Spreepark so I hear...



It's been going on at Spree Partk for ages apparently. Not sure if it's ligit or secca cashing in though.


----------



## Nobody. (Jun 24, 2012)

yea its been going on a year now from a tour company but I can't see it lasting long here when someone injury themselves and then sues the company which given time will happen 
But I've not met them out and about yet as I tend to go to the more obscure places that I find 

if its OK I here I will name the company as most of the places they go to are well known anyway what do you think?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 24, 2012)

love this!!


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 25, 2012)

Nobody. said:


> if its OK I here I will name the company as most of the places they go to are well known anyway what do you think?



Can't see a problem with it personally. I'd appreciate it if you'd message me it if you decide not to post though, as I'm in Berlin next month and all info is useful. Cheers 

-RR


----------



## Lusker (Jun 25, 2012)

40 Euroes i pay taht for beating up the German Exploreres if thats what they call them self


Cool work on the pictures out and about



cogito said:


> Cool photos, did you go recently?
> 
> If anyone is interested in going here now, I'd recommend weekdays.
> 
> ...


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 25, 2012)

rectory-rat said:


> Can't see a problem with it personally. I'd appreciate it if you'd message me it if you decide not to post though, as I'm in Berlin next month and all info is useful. Cheers
> 
> -RR



Dude you don't need them to get round Beelitz...its a doddle. Nobody and I did it back in feb it was rather cold then at my freshly bought sarnies and water froze after an hour or so lol. The american lad with us lost the feeling in his toes still its sort of expected when you wear trainers in deep snow 
Nobody bud I am back out in September to show a select few friends round B and KK maybe catch up for a beer in your case and a coke in mine lol


----------



## Nobody. (Jun 25, 2012)

hey Priority 7
I'm just about to catch the late night plane to London for a few days work plus I think I might be in Köln for an overnight working day in September 
also check out my Newspaper I found on my FB from 1943 very interesting if you can read german


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 25, 2012)

cool will take a look now mate safe flight bud


----------

